# February Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote for your favorite *Funny faces & Bloopers* pics from the February Photo Contest! 

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, February 27th.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, 
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

All the pictures were so great, thanks to the members that submitting them.
Unfortunately some pics from members who shared extra photos or have less than 25 post are not eligible for the poll, * Sankari, Carolyn A and Morticia89*

Good Luck! 

*1: Otis-Agnes










2: JDandBigAm










3: 3Pebs3










4: 3goldens2keep










5: Riley's Mom*









*
6: Cjm










7: rosegold










8: goldielynn










9: goldenlover41










10: Xcooper










11: laurab18293










12: Deborus12










13: aesthetic










14: Tagrenine










15: Hildae










16: InTheWillows










17: StanleyMum










18: 3 goldens










19: Mischevous Maeve










20: A Golden to love


























*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

After Voting in Poll part #1, be sure to vote in Part #2-

February Voting Poll PART 2 | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

My apologies to #6: Cjm who was not listed in the actual poll. It's corrected now.
Good luck to all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are rolling in. 18 members have voted in* PART 1*. 12 Members have voted in *PART 2*.

Please be sure to vote in *BOTH* polls before they close on Feb 27, 2022.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 5:51 PM


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *aesthetic *for having the winning photo in the February Photo Contest.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the entries were wonderful!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats aesthetic! That was definitely a funny face!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations aesthetic!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

The three photos I voted for made me laugh out loud - and that was one of them! 😄 Congrats!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I knew that picture was a winner! Congratulations aesthetic 👏


----------

